#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  Even oefenen foto's plaatsen

## sidefill

even oefenen foto's plaatsen

----------


## sidefill

nog een keer

----------


## sidefill

en nog een keer

----------


## sidefill

lukt nog niet echt

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

*Algemeen:*
Voordat je een foto kan plaatsen op t forum, een kleine uitleg hoe t ongeveer werkt. Een foto moet continu geschikbaar zijn, dus een foto kan niet op het forum geplaatst worden als die op je eigen PC staat, of in je e-mail. Daarvoor moet een foto op het internet staan. Hoe je dat moet doen, en een foto posten op t forum, staat hier stap voor stap beschreven. Als je nog een vraag hebt, stel hem aan iemand, kijk of er iemand online is, en vraag het daaraan voor de snelste beantwoorden. Vraag het anders aan een moderator, die zullen veel voor je doen, om het jou/u zo duidelijk mogelijk te krijgen


*Het uploaden van foto's KAN als volgt:* 

Ga naar www.tinypic.com 
Klik vervolgens op Bladeren, en zoek de locatie op waar de foto op je eigen harde schijf staat. selcteer deze foto , Klik vervolgens op Submit. Dan moet de foto binnen een aantal seconde geupload zijn.
Vervolgens ga je dan naar de 2e URL waar IMG voorstaat. Kopieer de volledige URL en plak deze hier in een bericht


Ga naar ImageShack&#174; - Image Hosting
Klik vervolgens op Bladeren, en zoek de locatie op waar de foto op je eigen harde schijf staat. selcteer deze foto.
wat verder naar onder staat "resize image?" die moet je aanvinken en dan op 800 x 600 (15" monitor)
Dan moet de foto binnen een aantal seconde geupload zijn.

 Reduced: 88% of original size [ 769 x 521 ] - Click to view full image


Kopieer de link (hotlink for forums) en plak deze in je bericht,

 Reduced: 95% of original size [ 714 x 800 ] - Click to view full image



*Hoe een foto te plaatsen (die al op internet staat) op het forum:* 
Dus stel je ziet een foto op een andere site, die je graag wil laten zien op dit forum (het doorlinken van)

Gebruik de codes [img ] [/img ] (zonder spatie dan) en zet daartussen de url van de foto zelf neer. 
De url kom je als volgt achter:
Klik 1x RECHTS op de foto, en klik op eigenschappen. Daar staat ook bij Adres (URL): Het stuk tekst wat daarachter staat moet je volledig hebben.

 Reduced: 91% of original size [ 747 x 445 ] - Click to view full image


En dan staat hij erop... Veel suc6! En lukt het je niet, vraag gerust.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Alvast bedankt voor deze tutorial !

----------


## dim

Wat voor programma gebruiken jullie eigenlijk om een gewone foto als avatar te gebruiken. Ik krijg altijd de melding dat het bestand te groot is...


Dimitri

----------


## moderator

Kan goed kloppen, want gebruik van Avatars staat uitgeschakeld op het forum...

----------


## dim

Ok, maar ik bedoelde eigenlijk in het algemeen...

----------


## moderator

zolang het relevant is voor dit forum: juiste onderwerp, anders: niet.

----------


## laserguy

> zolang het relevant is voor dit forum: juiste onderwerp, anders: niet.



Vrij vertaald: zolang je vraag met het forum te maken heeft wordt ze beantwoord, anders niet. 
(Ik heb de cryptische zin van de mod ook een aantal keren moeten lezen eer ik doorhad wat hij bedoelde).

----------


## dim

Oh.... :Smile: 

Ik dacht al zoiets.

----------


## e-sonic

testje

----------


## RonaldH

Ik probeer het ook eens

  :Mad: 

Maar lukt volgens mij niet

Heeft dat te maken met de melding:
Je *mag* nieuwe discussies starten
Je *mag* reageren op berichten
Je *mag geen* bijlagen versturen
Je *mag* jouw berichten bewerken

Wanneer mag dat wel?

----------


## Radar

Probeer het eens zo:
20100117 Aladnahal - Windows Live

----------


## RonaldH

Eens kijken of ik dat ook kan:
DSC00037b.jpg - Windows Live
Dan zou dit moeten werken.
Bedankt.

----------


## dj-wojcik



----------


## RonaldH

@dj-wojcik
Ja, wrijf het er maar in,  :Embarrassment: 
Ik weet dat de foto online staat, maar ik krijg dat ding niet in mijn bericht geplaatst...
Ik heb geprobeerd via "afbeelding invoegen" maar dan verschijnt het blokje met rood kruis.
De link invoegen gaat wel, en daarom mijn opmerking of het misschien met de melding Je *mag geen* bijlagen versturen te maken heeft.
Dan is de vraag, waar komt die melding vandaan en hoe krijg dat omgezet in Je *mag wel* bijlagen versturen.
Nu is het niet zo dat ik foto's of bijlagen *moet* plaatsen, maar je probeert eens wat.

----------


## ajdeboer

Hmmm.

Even zien of het mij ook lukt...  :Big Grin: 



Edit: ja dus!
Wel gewoon de "[IMG]" tags gebruiken. Dat heeft dus niets te maken met de bijlagen, RonaldH  :Wink:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/ove...-ik-fotos.html

----------


## RonaldH

Nog eens proberen met jullie aanwijzingen.







Volgens mij is dit wel gelukt. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Hartelijk dank en mijn verontschuldiging voor het slechte lezen van de "oude berichten".

----------


## dj-wojcik

je moet er gewoon voor zorgen dat je de exacte link hebt van de foto. Iets in de trend van http://www.website.nl/fotomap/foto.jpg

en die link plak je er in tussen de tags [img]foto link[/img]

wanneer je een foto hebt die nergens online staat. dan kun je dat doen op sites als imageshack.

----------


## RonaldH

Inderdaad, de tags had ik niet goed begrepen.
En nu gaat het goed.
Bedankt allemaal.

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Nog eens proberen met jullie aanwijzingen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volgens mij is dit wel gelukt.
> Hartelijk dank en mijn verontschuldiging voor het slechte lezen van de "oude berichten".



Je moet wel natuurlijk de goede link gebruiken voor de foto, want ik kan nog steeds niets zien in de post. 

http://public.bay.livefilestore.com/.../DSC00037b.jpg

zoiets dus.... het moet eindingen op JPG of een ander afbeeldingsformaat. En de website moet voor iedereen toegankelijk zijn. Dus niet via hotmail of msn profiel. Meestal moet je daar voor inloggen. En dat kan dus niet als je alleen de link van een foto hier plaatst.

----------


## RonaldH

Nou, nou het is ook niet snel goed :Confused: 

Zal wel aan de toegangsbeveiliging liggen dat ik de foto wel zie, en de rest niet.

Herkansing:


Dit is een openbare map.
Ik ga net zo lang door tot het lukt! :Mad:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Deze werkt bij mij.  :Wink: 
Alleen jammer van 't logo onderin :Big Grin:

----------


## RonaldH

En dan te bedenken dat de CD speler van DAP is...
Maar ja, zowel de sticker als de CD speler zijn (onherstelbaar) defect.

Waarbij ik eerlijkheidshalve moet zeggen dat ik voor deze B-merken de stelregel "alle waar naar z'n geld" hanteer. Ik heb diverse dingen (bv DCX2496 en EP2500 zie foto) van Behringer die prima doen waarvoor ze bedoeld zijn, maar wel met de kwaliteit die je kunt verwachten voor het geld dat ze kosten.



Zo nog even een foto plaatsen om te laten zien of het nog werkt. :Big Grin:

----------


## Big Bang

hmmm, zin in spagetti....

----------


## Richnies2000

l

----------


## RonaldH

Hij doet het, tenminste... als je hout wilt laten zien. :Big Grin:

----------


## Richnies2000

nu hopelijk een maatje kleiner

----------


## Richnies2000

> Hij doet het, tenminste... als je hout wilt laten zien.



 :Confused:  :Confused:  nee dit is op maat gezaagd hout :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

> nee dit is op maat gezaagd hout



had het ook liever voor een deur gezien ... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Radar

Ik heb een heel andere perceptie bij een "bos hout"

----------


## MELO

Ja, ook maar even kijken of er een plaatje bij getoverd kan worden...




hmmm. Kinderlijk eenvoudig dus.

----------


## Smitters

Ook maar even testen 

[/IMG]

----------


## Stefan-w

[/IMG]

----------


## Outline

ff formaat checken...



Edit: perfect size...

----------


## jopie

eerst even hier proberen...




is ie te groot?

----------


## Timo Beckman

geprobeert en werkt gewoon niet lekker .

----------


## highendsyl



----------


## theo



----------


## kvdb013

[IMG][IMG=http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/9404/dscf2124x.jpg][/IMG][/IMG]
even testen

----------


## drbeat

[IMG][/IMG] even testen....

----------


## mrVazil

testtestest

----------


## drbeat

?........gelukt

----------


## theo



----------


## theo



----------

